# LCP recoil?



## nky1129

I carry a Glock 19 EVERYWHERE. I've been having some trouble lately (after losing a few lbs) concealing it in a few "summer attire" situations. Long story short, I'm thinking about picking up an LCP, but can't find a range that will rent one or someone to let me try it. I'm concerned about the recoil in such a small gun. I've shot a lot of other brands (Sigs, HKs, SWs, Walthers etc.). Can anyone give me a "it's kinda like this" recommendation?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## VAMarine

It's not unpleasant, yes there will probably be more felt recoil than your G19, but that's to be expected. There are things that can be done to reduce felt recoil of the LCP/P3AT such as an add on grip sleeve and the addition of a pinky rest, the rest will "lock" the gun between the fingers and make for less shift in the hand.

As for what it compares to...given you listed brands, not calibers I don't know what to tell you. I would _probably_ equate it with a G23 compared to your 19. Out of the box the gun is most likely going to jump in your hand a bit as there's very little recoil absorbing mass and the short barrel makes for increased muzzle flip.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr

Its nothing crazy. The gun isnt gonna fly out of your hand or anything, but if you have bigger hands like I do, you're gonna want a pinky extension. If I shoot rapidfire with the flat base plate, the gun naturally wants to rotate upwards and with the extension its MUCH more controllable.


----------



## Razorback58

Anybody got a link to the pinky extension?


----------



## VAMarine

Razorback58 said:


> Anybody got a link to the pinky extension?


I think the LCP comes with two mags, one of which has the extension, if not you can use one from the P3AT, or you can use one made for any other .380 mag.


----------



## Bisley

The recoil on an LCP is nothing that an experienced shooter can't adapt to. It's not painful, but it is significant, and by the time you have practiced with it enough to prove its dependability and you have become able to consistently hit a target, you will not want to shoot it for the sheer pleasure of shooting.

I practiced a lot with mine, because I have large hands and I had to develop my own technique for gripping it and shooting it accurately. By the time I was confident with it, I was glad to be able to cut back to just testing my SD ammo and laser sight with it, at every range session.


----------



## cougartex

Recoil on LCP is not a problem.


----------



## mactex

My only issue with the LCP is the trigger guard smacks my trigger finger rather hard. I blame it on my bear paw hands since my neighbor loves it.


----------



## Razorback58

I finally got to shoot mine for the first time today. It has quite a bit of recoil, but nothing that isn't manageable. I fired about 70 rounds through it with no problems. As for the "pinky" extension, that must refer to someone with pretty small hands as I have the extension on my magazine and it only allows me to have two complete fingers around the weapon! :smt082


----------



## fudo

I have 2 LCP's and big hands. Recoil is no problem at all.


----------



## chuckroast

*Review of Ruger LCP*

The recoil is not bad. I own the LCP and a P3AT. I like both. The LCP had to be recalled, but they did their job.

Full review at this link:
http://chuckraymer.wordpress.com/

Plus other handgun reviews.


----------



## Teuthis

What recoil?


----------



## PX

FWIW:

I don't think the recoil of the LCP is bad at all. I'm a runt (vertically challenged), 155lbs and a senior citizen too boot. (67)

My previous daily carry pistol was by beloved Seecamp LWS380, but truthfully that little sucker has, IMO, pretty harsh recoil and trigger finger slap.

I recently purchase my LCP and after shooting the fine Seecamp and the little Ruger "head to head" I have basically retired the LWS380 to "special occasion" duty.. 

IMO there is no finer, higher quality 380cal. pistol than the Seecamp LSW380, but the extremely tiny size, & short grip almost mandate harsh recoil, and I'd just about as soon bite my tongue or hit my funny bone than shoot the sucker.. There ARE times when only a Seecamp can make the trip, and tiny, and absolutely reliable they are.

But for daily cc, I'm quite taken with the LCP.. Add a CT Laser to one, and it's even better.

I assure you excessive recoil with the Ruger LCP is NOT a problem for most folks... 

Just personal opinion, no offense to those who might disagree.

Best Wishes,

jesse


----------



## holysmoke

I agree that the LCP recoil is very manageable. The issue that I have had to make adjustments for is the long trigger pull. Had to adjust the way I held the little bugger in order to "finish" the pull. That said, the LCP is a great little pocket gun. And, after all, it isn't a range gun. You only need to be comfortable enough with it to hit your target--up close and personal. I would add that the new Sig P238 has very little recoil, relatively speaking, but it costs more than twice as much and is half again as heavy as the LCP. As someone has already said, "Life is full of compromises."


----------

